

U.S.-China cybersecurity meetings have Silicon Valley anxious - gridscomputing
http://www.siliconvalley.com/ci_23406613/u-s-china-cybersecurity-meetings-have-silicon-valley

======
gwgarry
US: China, we scared, you all scary with your cyber-espionage. Sure we hack,
topple nations, all in good fun. But when you do it, you so serious.

China: Fine, give us Taiwan.

US: No.

China: Fine we continue to have fun too!

